# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Kengetar te njohur Shqipetar nga Maqedonia

## TOMY_X

Ketu do postojm lidhje nga youtube me kengetar te njohur shqipetar nga maqedonia,do ju kisha lutur qe tallava te perjashtohen ,mund te vendosen video nga kengetar te muzikes te mirefillt popullore dhe zbavitese.
Sa per fillim po lancoj keto lidhje:








Ja vlen te ndegjohen:

----------


## TOMY_X



----------


## TOMY_X

Rini Dauti eshte nje kengetar i njohur nga struga:

----------


## TOMY_X

Nje balade shum e bukur nga Haxhi Dauti,i cili jeton ne Amerike,gjithashtu nga struga:

----------


## TOMY_X

Edhe nje nga Haxhi Dauti:

----------


## TOMY_X

Guximtar Rushani  dhe Venera Lumani

----------


## Galiqe_87

Vellezerit Dervishi nga Kercova:

----------


## letaa



----------


## tetovarja87

po sjell kete kenge te vjeter...




http://<iframe class="restrain" titl...="0"></iframe>

----------


## tetovarja87

s'kam lan vend o pa te permend o kur s'ke dal o prej zemres tem...

----------


## tetovarja87



----------


## tetovarja87



----------


## letaa

si dhe  kenga tjeter eshte e vjeter poo me plqenn shuum

----------


## EDLIN

Shume mire qe keni hap kete teme, po ndoshta do te ishte mire te fillohej me legjenden E-5.

----------


## EDLIN

Ose me ...

----------


## EDLIN

Agim poshka

----------


## EDLIN

Grupi "NA" nga jane ?

Ja nje tjeter :

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Miranda Hashani.*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.



----------


## EDLIN



----------

